# Two Trees, One Will Go



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2016)

I know one of these is a hard maple, the other a bitternut hickory. Which is which? I want to take the hickory to give the maple room. You can see I already took an oak out.

 

Close up of the one on the right:





Bark on the one on the left:





Buds on the one on the right are brown, the ones on the left are green.

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

If one is hickory it's the one on the right. Juvenile bark is hard for me to ID but I can see that as being hickory and the one on the left is out of my expertise but I googled hard maple bark and they don't show any juvenile trees but it does look flaky enough to be maple to me.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmm the one on the left looks like ash to me? Sure could be wrong and would be the first time!!


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 19, 2016)

I thought the one on the right was the maple. Juvenile maple tends to have smooth bark.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 19, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Hmm the one on the left looks like ash to me? Sure could be wrong and would be the first time!!



Funny thing was that was my first thought when I saw it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 19, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Funny thing was that was my first thought when I saw it too.



I didn't wanna say it but thought oh well if I'm wrong I will learn something!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 19, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I didn't wanna say it but thought oh well if I'm wrong I will learn something!



We could still be wrong, especially if he has on site knowledge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2016)

Which leaves went with which trees? Chuck


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2016)

Tree buds on the left tree




Buds on the right tree


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 20, 2016)

The maple will be the one with opposite branching. Photo#9

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 22, 2016)

@Mr. Peet knows a lot about those tree thingies


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2016)

David, they all are good tips. The sulfur yellow buds on Bitternut Hickory can easily be seen with binoculars if branches exceed reach. The opposite habit of maple is the other good characteristic. The maple has a somewhat pyramidal bud like a red oak, while many of the hickories have a much larger bulbous buds. The Bitternut has the odd one, with that deer hoof / mustache like sulfur bud. Bitternut and Pignut can often have that youth bark similar to ash, or even Norway maple. When in doubt, wait for leaves. The few weeks you lose in the wait is well worth the end result. That little time window is nothing over the lifespan of the tree.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

